# Confederate Statues



## Wez (Mar 20, 2018)

Educational discussion on the history behind Confederate Statues...

https://www.npr.org/2018/03/18/594786397/we-cannot-be-afraid-of-the-truth-new-orleans-mayor-on-confederate-statues

*'We Cannot Be Afraid Of The Truth': New Orleans Mayor On Confederate Statues*


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> Educational discussion on the history behind Confederate Statues...
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/18/594786397/we-cannot-be-afraid-of-the-truth-new-orleans-mayor-on-confederate-statues
> 
> *'We Cannot Be Afraid Of The Truth': New Orleans Mayor On Confederate Statues*


You're going to get LE all steamed up again.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

@Wez are you obsessed with rehashing old subjects?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 20, 2018)

espola said:


> You're going to get LE all steamed up again.


Yeah..and you'll recite a story, claim it's fact and not be able to produce a source with citation...
Who's caring for you today espola? Visiting Angels?


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yeah..and you'll recite a story, claim it's fact and not be able to produce a source with citation...
> Who's caring for you today espola? Visiting Angels?


I'm not responsible for your ignorance.


----------



## Wez (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> @Wez are you obsessed with rehashing old subjects?


Why is this an "old" subject?  Our Country removing the traitor memorials erected to make a statement to Blacks and the North, is a current event...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

Wez said:


> Why is this an "old" subject?  Our Country removing the traitor memorials erected to make a statement to Blacks and the North, is a current event...


It's an old subject on the forum...this is what happens when you scrape the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Are their any Confederate Statues that have been removed from So Cal?  
I mean it's cool and all that you are offended for them, but as far as I understand it we're primarily talking about local governments making the call themselves?  Personally I find it refreshing that even in the South people are trying to reinvent racial relations for the better.


----------



## Wez (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> this is what happens when you scrape the bottom of the barrel.


Trying to engage nutters in discussion is the definition of "scraping the bottom of the barrel"...


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Are their any Confederate Statues that have been removed from So Cal?
> I mean it's cool and all that you are offended for them, but as far as I understand it we're primarily talking about local governments making the call themselves?  Personally I find it refreshing that even in the South people are trying to reinvent racial relations for the better.


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-confederate-hollywood-20170816-story.html


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

espola said:


> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-confederate-hollywood-20170816-story.html


Fair enough.  I hadn't realized.  Although your article seems to back up my point that we are talking about local governments and private property owners making the call.  And still the "conservatives" crying.  

Funny how they only believe in local control when it comes to places like Kansas and Alabama.  But a community like Hollywood exerts that same control "conservatives" claim local government have, and the nutters lose their minds.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

espola said:


> I'm not responsible for your ignorance.


Take care of you Boo.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Fair enough.  I hadn't realized.  Although your article seems to back up my point that we are talking about local governments and private property owners making the call.  And still the "conservatives" crying.
> 
> Funny how they only believe in local control when it comes to places like Kansas and Alabama.  But a community like Hollywood exerts that same control "conservatives" claim local government have, and the nutters lose their minds.


Funny how the "local Government " in Los Alamitos seems to abandoned by the liberals. I guess supporting the "local Government " is only done when it fits the narrative..


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny how the "local Government " in Los Alamitos seems to abandoned by the liberals. I guess supporting the "local Government " is only done when it fits the narrative..


Is it really that liberals abandoned them, or is it Trump promised to bring back the coal mines and high paying factory jobs. 
My guess is there isn't as much distance between liberals and rural America as you think.  Especially after a couple years of looking to Trump to be their savior.  But we'll have a better idea of how they are feeling after this next round of elections in the fall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is it really that liberals abandoned them, or is it Trump promised to bring back the coal mines and high paying factory jobs.
> My guess is there isn't as much distance between liberals and rural America as you think.  Especially after a couple years of looking to Trump to be their savior.  But we'll have a better idea of how they are feeling after this next round of elections in the fall.


He has done both of those, hasn't he?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He has done both of those, hasn't he?


Apparently not in western Pennsylvania, where that 33 year old democrat Conor Lamb just won in a district that supported Trump over Hillary by 20%.  But hey... maybe you know more about how great Trumps been for rural voters, then you know... actual rural voters.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Is it really that liberals abandoned them, or is it Trump promised to bring back the coal mines and high paying factory jobs.
> My guess is there isn't as much distance between liberals and rural America as you think.  Especially after a couple years of looking to Trump to be their savior.  But we'll have a better idea of how they are feeling after this next round of elections in the fall.


I did not realize that you led such a sheltered life. I also did not realize that Los Alamitos was considered a rural area. You do know where the city is, correct?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I did not realize that you led such a sheltered life. I also did not realize that Los Alamitos was considered a rural area. You do know where the city is, correct?


I'm not sure if it has to do so much with living a sheltered life so much as just being realist that you live in the 'burbs.  But hey, maybe if you're find a way to be even just a little bit more condescending then I'm sure that will convince me of how right you are.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I'm not sure if it has to do so much with living a sheltered life so much as just being realist that you live in the 'burbs.  But hey, maybe if you're find a way to be even just a little bit more condescending then I'm sure that will convince me of how right you are.


I'll make this easy for you TD:

https://www.ocregister.com/2018/03/19/los-alamitos-immigration-debate-sparks-singing-shouting/


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> @Wez are you obsessed with rehashing old subjects?


*He loves " Blue Porta Potties " at Tournaments and *
*he's obsessed with re-hashing into that object/subject.*


*




*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Apparently not in western Pennsylvania, where that 33 year old democrat Conor Lamb just won in a district that supported Trump over Hillary by 20%.  But hey... maybe you know more about how great Trumps been for rural voters, then you know... actual rural voters.


*It's not over yet.......a recount is on the table....*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I'll make this easy for you TD:
> 
> https://www.ocregister.com/2018/03/19/los-alamitos-immigration-debate-sparks-singing-shouting/


I was just in my hometown this past weekend where I was raised.  Think the sign said somewhere around 2k and probably 20k cows.  Anyway, I was at the bar and heard the two next to me break into discussion about conservative sections of California succeeding.  But they decided no, as in the end they just hoped the whole state fell into the ocean.  True story.

The point of my story being, try and self identify anyway you want hombre.  At least as far as I can tell rural America hates you as much as me.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Apparently not in western Pennsylvania, where that 33 year old democrat Conor Lamb just won in a district that supported Trump over Hillary by 20%.  But hey... maybe you know more about how great Trumps been for rural voters, then you know... actual rural voters.



*A sheltered life you do live !*

*




*

*




*

*




*



*The Democrats are Crooks and once again they are being exposed......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

_
*  Election 2018  *
* Where District 18 special election vote totals stand — and what happens next *
Nothing can happen til Tuesday, and a new five-day clock starts soon.

Colin Deppen
Mar 19 2018  ·  2:34 p.m


Updated 5 p.m. _

Nearly a week after voting concluded in the special election to fill Pennsylvania’s vacant 18th congressional district seat, results are still days — or possibly weeks — from being finalized.

And if those results are contested — which it appears they will be by Republicans— it could be even longer before a winner is sworn in.

According to early and unofficial results, Republican Rick Saccone earned 113,186 votes or 49.6 percent in last Tuesday’s balloting in the portions of Allegheny, Greene, Washington and Westmoreland counties belonging to District 18. Democrat Conor Lamb earned 113,813 or 49.8 percent, with _NBC,_ _The New York Times _and local Democrats calling the race for him. _NYT_ noted Wednesday that Lamb’s lead appeared insurmountable “based on the number of provisional, military and other absentee ballots left to count.” Other outlets, including the_ Associated Press_, have held off on calling the race.

Meanwhile, Saccone has yet to concede and is already petition gathering to run in what would be the new 14th congressional district under a statewide redistricting plan. 

Now that almost all outstanding ballots in District 18 counties have been counted, Lamb maintains a slim lead, and the focus turns to what’s left in the tabulation process and when and where a challenge might be lodged.

Here we look at where things stand in Allegheny, Greene, Washington and Westmoreland counties — and what comes next.

*Allegheny County*
The County Return Board completed canvassing of voting machines this afternoon, with 67 votes added to the overall count.

The totals were added from Scott Township, where a poll worker’s error resulted in votes not being included in the county’s initial online tally, and Mt. Lebanon, where an adjustment made to the absentee ballot totals resulted in one additional vote being counted. The additional votes raised the totals for each candidate to the following: Conor Lamb, 58,835; Rick Saccone, 43,385; Drew Miller, 526; write-ins, 45. In Allegheny County, 214,772 people were eligible to vote in this election.

The Return Board is set to reconvene Tuesday afternoon to review and count the military and overseas ballots, of which there are 35 that will be reviewed and added to the count, spokesperson Amie Downs explained.

Under state law, all counties have to wait until March 20 to receive overseas civilian and military ballots before then beginning the process of certifying winners in District 18, the Pennsylvania Department of State confirms.

The hearings on any provisional ballots that were challenged will begin at 10 a.m. on Friday, March 23 in the Elections Division. Those hearings could result in additional votes being added to the count.

A letter from Congress’s Committee on House Administration to Allegheny County’s Board of Elections also announced it would send staff to observe the counting and review of votes in Allegheny County and to gather information about the conduct of the election, which the letter calls a “contested House election.”

Read that letter above in previous post:* 
*
A letter was also issued to the Pennsylvania Department of State, the state group overseeing elections, by the Republican Party of Pennsylvania, which is requesting an investigation into a “number of irregularities that took place during the special election on Tuesday…” in Allegheny and Washington counties. It also mentions voting machine calibration issues “throughout the 18th Congressional District.”

Read that letter above in previous post:

Allegheny County has responded to a number of irregularity claims already, and a county spokesperson said they’re aware of both letters.

The county dismissed or countered claims from the Republican Party of Pennsylvania and the Saccone campaign that county officials kept Saccone representatives from observing the tabulation of votes and that voting machines in the county recorded votes for Saccone as votes for Lamb.

County Elections Division Director Mark Wolosik said in a statement, “There were no reports of calibration issues or requests made to address such issues” on Election Day, and Saccone representatives were “immediately sworn in and given full access” to the tabulation process after obtaining proper authorization.

Once the county’s review process is complete, the results will be pre-certified and parties at that point will have five days to file any court challenges related to the election. The results remain unofficial through that process. “The Board of Elections is scheduled to meet Monday, April 2 — the 20th day from the election — to certify the official results,” Downs said. That is unless a formal challenge is filed before then.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *A sheltered life you do live !*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



This is one of the districts that Republican's so gerrymandered that both the State and Federal Supreme Courts have demanded it get's redistricted?   Idk... does that still count?  Kinda of a grey area.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

*Greene County*
Greene County was done counting votes as of Friday, according to its Elections Board. It had begun steps to certify those results as of Monday afternoon.

Amie Nehls, administrative assistant with the county’s Office of Elections and Voter Registration, said: “We finished our canvas Friday. I believe our certification is with the [Board of Elections] and waiting to be signed.” Nehls said they expected no overseas ballots to arrive today or tomorrow.

Asked about any potential challenges to the vote there, she added, “We have not heard anything about a recount or a challenge and essentially the [Board of Elections’] first signing [pre-certification] would have to happen before a challenge could be officially made anyway.”

Nehls said 4,896 ballots were cast in Greene County out of a possible 11,583. Lamb earned 2,022 votes; Saccone earned 2,800; Miller earned 43 votes; and there were 3 write-ins along with 28 blank ballots.

*Washington County*
Elections Director Larry Spahr told _The Incline _this morning,* “*Nothing is official until the canvas board certifies it. We’re done except military and overseas civilian ballots. By law we have to receive those ballots through tomorrow, assuming they were postmarked no later than the day before the election. […] We had a total of 25 military and overseas applications processed by us, and we just received two military ballots this morning, one that can be counted and another that can’t because it was postmarked too late. […] We finished provisionals on Friday.

“We’ll probably finish tomorrow, and then the clock begins on a five-day waiting period for a person with standing to offer challenges. If nothing happens at the end of the fifth day, then they are certified.

“The process is that the canvas boards in Pennsylvania have ‘X’ amount of days — whatever it takes within reason — to come to an initial tabulation. We should be able to do that here tomorrow.”

The Republican Party of Pennsylvania’s letter calling on the Pennsylvania Department of State to investigate the District 18 special election also claims Washington and Allegheny counties failed to provide proper notice about the election. The letter claims Allegheny County’s notice did not mention the Uniform Military and Overseas Voters Act and that “Washington [County] appears to have wholly failed to add this notice to its website.”

Asked about any issues with machines in Washington County on Election Day, Spahr said, “There were a couple of units that we had to replace, the units like froze. But we had backups ready to go.”

As for the lack of notice alleged in the GOP’s letter to the Department of State, Spahr said notice of the March 13 election was posted on the county’s website but didn’t specify that it was a “special election.” Spahr said he’s aware of no requirement that the distinction be included.

That notice lives on the county’s website and is updated with each election —”We never remove it,” Spahr added. As of this morning, Spahr said the notice had been updated to give notice of the upcoming May primary.

Spahr also said he hasn’t seen a copy of the Republican Party of Pennsylvania’s letter and has yet to be contacted by the Pennsylvania Department of State.

There were roughly 111,000 Washington County residents eligible to vote in Tuesday’s election. Saccone earned 26,198 votes in Washington County, followed by Lamb with 22,723 votes, Miller with 344 and 23 write-ins, county officials said.

*Westmoreland County*
Elections Director Beth Lechman told _The Incline_ this morning_,_ “The only thing we have left to count is military ballots that are still outstanding. We have 20 of those that will be counted tomorrow afternoon and then four IDs for those overseas people that had their ballots in on time but who we didn’t have proper IDs for.

“Saccone picked up 13 in our count Friday and Lamb 15, so it was a net gain of two for Lamb with provisionals and then absentees that were not read on Election Day.

“The five-day clock for challenges begins for us this Friday, when we begin our pre-certification. Until we finish scanning votes, we won’t do pre-certification. We’re not going to have any votes to add … but our elections board has to sign off on that and [Friday] was the date we set [in advance].”

Saccone won the portion of Westmoreland County belonging to District 18 by his widest margin with 40,934 votes to Lamb’s 30,415 and Miller’s 468. There were 162,673 eligible voters in Westmoreland County in the District 18 special election.

Because of Saccone’s wide lead there, Lechman told the _Valley Morning Star_ provisional ballots, military ballots and any recount would yield only marginal changes.

Asked if she was aware of any voting irregularity claims in Westmoreland County, Lechman told _The Incline_, “I did get a few emails and calls from voters, around 20 of them, but at this point I haven’t looked into all of the details yet.”

Lechman said she had not been contacted by any party officials as of this morning.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> This is one of the districts that Republican's so gerrymandered that both the State and Federal Supreme Courts have demanded it get's redistricted?   Idk... does that still count?  Kinda of a grey area.


*Does Democratic Ballot stuffing count ?*
*Do Illegals voting count ?*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Does Democratic Ballot stuffing count ?*
> *Do Illegals voting count ?*


Didn't Trump start a special commission to look into ballot stuffing?  Although it's been over a year and they still haven't found all this voter fraud.  
Kinda makes you think, is it because he hired idiots, or do you think maybe there's nothing to find?  Well actually the answer is probably C... "both".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Didn't Trump start a special commission to look into ballot stuffing?  Although it's been over a year and they still haven't found all this voter fraud.
> Kinda makes you think, is it because he hired idiots, or do you think maybe there's nothing to find?  Well actually the answer is probably C... "both".


The only election fraud they found was on the Republican side.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Didn't Trump start a special commission to look into ballot stuffing?  Although it's been over a year and they still haven't found all this voter fraud.
> Kinda makes you think, is it because he hired idiots, or do you think maybe there's nothing to find?  Well actually the answer is probably C... "both".


*Didn't Kamala Harris set a precedent for *
*Xavier Becerra to BLOCK the audit of VOTES !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only election fraud they found was on the Republican side.



*What a Fuckin LIAR !*

*Care to wager on that Big Mouth ?*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I was just in my hometown this past weekend where I was raised.  Think the sign said somewhere around 2k and probably 20k cows.  Anyway, I was at the bar and heard the two next to me break into discussion about conservative sections of California succeeding.  But they decided no, as in the end they just hoped the whole state fell into the ocean.  True story.
> 
> The point of my story being, try and self identify anyway you want hombre.  At least as far as I can tell rural America hates you as much as me.


Nice story. I'm sure you're right.

You did not address my point. That is the liberals do not want the local Government in Los Alamitos to make laws that fot their narrative.  You were so quick to post that this was a Conservative thing.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only election fraud they found was on the Republican side.


If you believe that then you're one drunk rat... oh wait.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice story. I'm sure you're right.
> 
> You did not address my point. That is the liberals do not want the local Government in Los Alamitos to make laws that fot their narrative.  You were so quick to post that this was a Conservative thing.


What does "laws that fot their narrative" mean?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What a Fuckin LIAR !*
> 
> *Care to wager on that Big Mouth ?*


https://www.rawstory.com/2017/03/busted-former-colorado-republican-party-chairman-charged-with-voter-fraud-in-2016-election/

https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2017/1/29/1625154/-Sure-there-s-voter-fraud-By-Republicans


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only election fraud they found was on the Republican side.


Liar.


----------



## Wez (Mar 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Liar.


Liar


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/2017/03/busted-former-colorado-republican-party-chairman-charged-with-voter-fraud-in-2016-election/


”If convicted......”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2017/1/29/1625154/-Sure-there-s-voter-fraud-By-Republicans


Yawn


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Dems won the seat in PA and did anybody think it wouldn’t be challenged? Trump tried to challenge his loss in the popular vote until he gave up. This will go away quickly and piss the people off for the effort.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 21, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Dems won the seat in PA and did anybody think it wouldn’t be challenged? Trump tried to challenge his loss in the popular vote until he gave up. This will go away quickly and piss the people off for the effort.


President Donald Trump said Rick Saccone lost the Pennsylvania special election, despite the fact that he has not yet conceded the race.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2018)

espola said:


> What does "laws that fot their narrative" mean?


*fit


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> *fit


Still doesn't make sense.


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

Life under dump...

https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/20/politics/holocaust-denier-gop-illinois-third-district/index.html

*Holocaust denier is officially the GOP nominee in Chicago-area House race*

*




*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2018)

espola said:


> Still doesn't make sense.


That's your problem not mine..


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Life under dump...
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/20/politics/holocaust-denier-gop-illinois-third-district/index.html
> 
> ...


This is what the Republican Party will be left with if they don't stand up to t.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Life under dump...
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/20/politics/holocaust-denier-gop-illinois-third-district/index.html
> 
> ...


Really?  
How do you explain this:

The Illinois Republican Party denounced Jones' campaign earlier this year, saying there is "no place for Nazis like Arthur Jones" in the GOP or the country.
"The Illinois Republican Party and our country have no place for Nazis like Arthur Jones. We strongly oppose his racist views and his candidacy for any public office, including the 3rd Congressional District," Illinois Republican Party Chairman Tim Schneider said previously in a statement.


The National Republican Congressional Committee, which is leading the party's effort to keep the House in November, will not endorse Jones, NRCC spokesman Matt Gorman said.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/20/politics/holocaust-denier-gop-illinois-third-district/index.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2018)

espola said:


> This is what the Republican Party will be left with if they don't stand up to t.


Dementia


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really?


Yup, really.

_"Despite his vocal Holocaust denial, anti-Semitic rhetoric, and white supremacist views, *20,339 Illinois Republicans* still voted for him."_


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dementia


It appears all you have left is insults and lies, fitting in well with the other nutters posting here.

You didn't fool anybody.


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Really?
> How do you explain this:
> 
> The Illinois Republican Party denounced Jones' campaign earlier this year, saying there is "no place for Nazis like Arthur Jones" in the GOP or the country.
> ...


What is the Illinois GOP recommending that local Republicans do with their votes?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yup, really.
> 
> _"Despite his vocal Holocaust denial, anti-Semitic rhetoric, and white supremacist views, *20,339 Illinois Republicans* still voted for him."_


So?
This jack ass isn't endorsed by any part of the official Republican Party.
_"The Illinois Republican Party denounced Jones' campaign earlier this year, saying there is "no place for Nazis like Arthur Jones" in the GOP or the country._"
_"The National Republican Congressional Committee, which is leading the party's effort to keep the House in November, will not endorse Jones, NRCC spokesman Matt Gorman said."_


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> So?
> This jack ass isn't endorsed by any part of the official Republican Party.


I'm sorry, you may have missed this response, since you just repeated yourself:



Wez said:


> _"Despite his vocal Holocaust denial, anti-Semitic rhetoric, and white supremacist views, *20,339 Illinois Republicans* still voted for him."_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm sorry, you may have missed this response, since you just repeated yourself:


That is Obama land, right?


----------



## Wez (Mar 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is Obama land, right?


So was America for 8 years, so what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2018)

Civil War Heroes and Deep State Traitors William F. MarshallA story from the closing days of the Civil War highlights how far our political system has fallen. More


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

espola said:


> It appears all you have left is insults and lies, fitting in well with the other nutters posting here.
> 
> You didn't fool anybody.


I get it...you can say please continue or coo coo, bur nobody else can?
Just like you're the only one who can claim fact from a made up conversation...
Coo Coo indeed.
Don't need to y'all make fools of yourself without me .


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> I'm sorry, you may have missed this response, since you just repeated yourself:


Let me repeat, so what?
How many Democrats voted for the socialist Sanders? 
BFD!


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> How many Democrats voted for the socialist Sanders?


Did you just compare Sanders with an actual Nazis, as if they're equally bad?


----------



## espola (Mar 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I get it...you can say please continue or coo coo, bur nobody else can?
> Just like you're the only one who can claim fact from a made up conversation...
> Coo Coo indeed.
> Don't need to y'all make fools of yourself without me .


Insults and lies --- q.e.d.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Did you just compare Sanders with an actual Nazis, as if they're equally bad?


Commies and nazis are both equally bad.
signed, Robert (KKK) Byrd.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Commies and nazis are both equally bad.
> signed, Robert (KKK) Byrd.



I don't know why Robert Byrd get's such a bad wrap.  Is is really so unbelievable that a man might be able to grow from 'good old country KKK to a respected Senator from West Virginia?  

Second chances baby.  I'm glad Robert Byrd got one, and I'm glad that he managed to do so much with it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 22, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't know why Robert Byrd get's such a bad wrap.  Is is really so unbelievable that a man might be able to grow from 'good old country KKK to a respected Senator from West Virginia?
> 
> Second chances baby.  I'm glad Robert Byrd got one, and I'm glad that he managed to do so much with it.


I agree that commies and nazis are both equally sucky.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree that commies and nazis are both equally sucky.


Where do cheaters, liars, sexual deviants and con-men fall in your lexicon of good and bad?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where do cheaters, liars, sexual deviants and con-men fall in your lexicon of good and bad?


Feeling left out?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Feeling left out?


Deflecting, pleading the 5th, unable to be that dishonest? Maybe your hypocrisy has limits?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Insults and lies --- q.e.d.


Cry me a fuckin' river Magoo...
You condescending prick, you get what you give & definitely what you deserve


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where do cheaters, liars, sexual deviants and con-men fall in your lexicon of good and bad?


You mean members of the Democrat Party....?


----------



## Wez (Mar 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree that commies and nazis are both equally sucky.


Can you point to a Communist currently running for or in office?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree that commies and nazis are both equally sucky.


Historically Christians are far worse than Muslims.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/2017/03/busted-former-colorado-republican-party-chairman-charged-with-voter-fraud-in-2016-election/
> 
> https://www.dailykos.com/stories/2017/1/29/1625154/-Sure-there-s-voter-fraud-By-Republicans



*For every Two you post to support your Lie I can post ten fold.....Liar.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> *For every Two you post to support your Lie I can post ten fold.....Liar.*


 . . . but you don't, won't and can't, like always, you deviant scumbag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . but you don't, won't and can't, like always, you deviant scumbag.


Getting a little emotional sally.


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2018)

Wez said:


> Can you point to a Communist currently running for or in office?



*Assemblyman Rob Bonta ( D ) damn near got it into law....*
*On May 8 2017 California Lawmakers passed a bill that would *
*make it no longer Illegal to be Communist and hold Govt employment*
*of Office in the State of California.*
*Luckily the Vietnamese community went ape shit and he was forced to *
*with draw it and apologize....*
*The fact that he and the Lawmakers passed it is amazing....It tells you *
*how far left the Lawmakers have moved in California...*











*I am sorry’: Assemblyman drops effort to end *
*communist ban in California government*


By Alexei Koseff

*akoseff@sacbee.com*

*May 17, 2017 04:06 PM*

*Updated May 18, 2017 08:01 AM*

*Under pressure from California’s large Vietnamese community, Assemblyman Rob Bonta* has pulled a bill to repeal a Red Scare-era law allowing California governments to fire public employees for being communists.*


*The Alameda Democrat said he introduced Assembly Bill 22 this session to “clean up” unconstitutional statutory language that made membership in the Communist Party a fireable offense for California public employees. But it generated intense controversy when it came up for a vote on the Assembly floor last week, where several members rose to speak about the pain still carried by constituents who fled the communist regime in Vietnam.*


*“Many expressed these concerns to me,” Bonta said in a statement Wednesday. “Through my conversations with veterans and members of the Vietnamese American community, I heard compelling stories of how AB 22 caused real distress and hurt for proud and honorable people. For that, I am sorry.”*



**He's another Democratic ( Communist ) POS....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 22, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Assemblyman Rob Bonta ( D ) damn near got it into law....*
> *On May 8 2017 California Lawmakers passed a bill that would *
> *make it no longer Illegal to be Communist and hold Govt employment*
> *of Office in the State of California.*
> ...


Obama actually appointed one ( Van Jones)to his cabinet.
Deep down they all wish they had the balls to go full metal commie.
Instead they dance around with "socialism" like it's some kind of clean and pure version of the evil doctrine.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

*The following essay by Eugene Genovese is really an open letter to the left,* intended to provoke a discussion, and so we have circulated it to people likely to be provoked. Here are their responses and Genovese's reply. Since "The Question" is important, we will publish a selection of further correspondence in a future issue.—Ens. 

The Question: "What did you know, and when did you know it?" *For at the age of fifteen I became a Communist, *and, although expelled from the party in 1950 at age twenty, I remained a supporter of the international movement and of the Soviet Union until there was nothing left to support. *Now, as everyone knows, in a noble effort to liberate the human race from violence and oppression we broke all records for mass slaughter, piling up tens of millions of corpses in less than three-quarters of a century. *When the Asian figures are properly calculated, the aggregate to our credit may reach the seemingly incredible numbers widely claimed. *Those who are big on multiculturalism might note that the great majority of our victims were nonwhite. *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 22, 2018)

Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." *For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another.* And I am afraid that *some of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line on world and national affairs. *


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Historically Christians are far worse than Muslims.


Historically you're full of crap....


----------



## Wez (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obama actually appointed one ( Van Jones)to his cabinet.
> Deep down they all wish they had the balls to go full metal commie.
> Instead they dance around with "socialism" like it's some kind of clean and pure version of the evil doctrine.


How does this manifest itself?  What hatred does he preach?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obama actually appointed one ( Van Jones)to his cabinet.
> Deep down they all wish they had the balls to go full metal commie.
> Instead they dance around with "socialism" like it's some kind of clean and pure version of the evil doctrine.


 . . . and you fascism as if it's ok now as it has been cleaned up, a bit.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Deflecting, pleading the 5th, unable to be that dishonest? Maybe your hypocrisy has limits?


Deflecting, pleading the 5th, unable to be honest....
Why would you bring up Lois Lerner of the IRS scandal?


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obama actually appointed one ( Van Jones)to his cabinet.
> Deep down they all wish they had the balls to go full metal commie.
> Instead they dance around with "socialism" like it's some kind of clean and pure version of the evil doctrine.


Van Jones was a Communist?  Did you get that from Glenn Beck?  Or one of your secret twitter channels?

And what office in Obama's Cabinet did Jones occupy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> How does this manifest itself?  What hatred does he preach?


Reflecting here on moral responsibility, I have referred to "we." *For it has never occurred to me that the moral responsibility falls much less heavily on those of us on the American left than it fell on Comrade Stalin and those who replicated his feats in one country after another.* And I am afraid that *some of that moral responsibility falls on the "democratic socialists," "radical democrats," and other leftwingers who endlessly denounced Stalinism but could usually be counted on to support— "critically," of course—the essentials of our political line onw orld and national affairs.*


----------



## Wez (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Van Jones was a Communist?  Did you get that from Glenn Beck?  Or one of your secret twitter channels?
> 
> And what office in Obama's Cabinet did Jones occupy?


When he was younger, he foolishly identified with Communist, still doesn't come close to an actual Nazis being voted for here in America.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Van Jones was a Communist?  Did you get that from Glenn Beck?  Or one of your secret twitter channels?
> 
> And what office in Obama's Cabinet did Jones occupy?


#herewegoagain


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> When he was younger, he foolishly identified with Communist, still doesn't come close to an actual Nazis being voted for here in America.


Actual Nazi, you are a dope.
Do you still have that pistol?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> When he was younger, he foolishly identified with Communist, still doesn't come close to an actual Nazis being voted for here in America.


Fringe candidates have appeared on the ballot over the years...
He hasn't been endorsed by anyone, he won't be elected and he won't be chosen for any government committee's...
The sky is not falling.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> #herewegoagain


#actualnazis


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Van Jones was a Communist?  Did you get that from Glenn Beck?  Or one of your secret twitter channels?
> 
> And what office in Obama's Cabinet did Jones occupy?


It was a made up position, "green jobs czar", which is perfect for a communist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> When he was younger, he foolishly identified with Communist, still doesn't come close to an actual Nazis being voted for here in America.


Oh Rodney.  Please.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> When he was younger, he foolishly identified with Communist, still doesn't come close to an actual Nazis being voted for here in America.


#whendidyouknow


----------



## Wez (Mar 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fringe candidates have appeared on the ballot over the years...
> He hasn't been endorsed by anyone, he won't be elected and he won't be chosen for any government committee's...
> The sky is not falling.


Over 20k people voted for him idiot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oh Rodney.  Please.


#commietothebone


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a made up position, "green jobs czar", which is perfect for a communist.


Totalitarian even.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a made up position, "green jobs czar", which is perfect for a communist.


So, like your use of the word "commie", your meaning of "Cabinet"  is anything you like it to be?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Over 20k people voted for him idiot.


And you have over 200 likes on this board...they're idiots everywhere.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> So, like your use of the word "commie", your meaning of "Cabinet"  is anything you like it to be?


He's commie to the bone, which is why he was perfect for a made up cabinet position, "green czar".
Has a nice soviet style ring to it. "green czar".


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's commie to the bone, which is why he was perfect for a made up cabinet position, "green czar".
> Has a nice soviet style ring to it. "green czar".


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


Circle.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Van Jones was a Communist?  Did you get that from Glenn Beck?  Or one of your secret twitter channels?


He got it from Jones.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He got it from Jones.


When someone tells you what they are, believe em.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When someone tells you what they are, believe em.


I dont know.
espola tells everyone he's a conservative, but we know the truth.
I'll take VJs word for it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know.
> espola tells everyone he's a conservative, but we know the truth.
> I'll take VJs word for it.


I was trying to quote one of the stooges, I am not sure which one said it.


----------



## espola (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know.
> espola tells everyone he's a conservative, but we know the truth.
> I'll take VJs word for it.


Did he tell you what the Cabinet is also?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

Fortunately for Jones, he wasn't a part of the "Cabinet" as he probably wouldn't have been confirmed...
He was however appointed the "Special Adviser for Green Jobs".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Over 20k people voted for him idiot.


He wasn't elected idiot.
He wasn't endorsed by the Republican party idiot.
Grand Wizaed David Duke ran for President as a Democrat and received many more votes than your nazi cousin, idiot.
He then ran for President as Republican & let's not forget the Democrat George Wallace who also ran for President garnering hundreds of thousands votes, idiot.
Run along now......idiot.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Fringe candidates have appeared on the ballot over the years...
> He hasn't been endorsed by anyone, he won't be elected and he won't be chosen for any government committee's...
> The sky is not falling.


Van did the Palin/Coulter thing and cashed in. Big media star; tv, books, tours, etc. $$$


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was trying to quote one of the stooges, I am not sure which one said it.


Sounds more like Larry-wez or x-curly than Moe-spola.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sounds more like Larry-wez or x-curly than Moe-spola.


You are right, I think it was espoola.


----------



## Wez (Mar 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Grand Wizaed David Duke ran for President as a Democrat and received many more votes than your nazi cousin, idiot.
> Democrat George Wallace who also ran for President garnering hundreds of thousands votes, idiot.


Luckily the GOP found a home for all these idiot racists after the signing of the Civil Rights Act.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Luckily the GOP found a home for all these idiot racists after the signing of the Civil Rights Act.


Are you black?
Have you been oppressed? 
Then STFU.
Just another little white SJW trying to do some good.
Why are you still a gun owner?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know.
> espola tells everyone he's a conservative, but we know the truth.
> I'll take VJs word for it.


Does Jones scare you? Certainly seems that way.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you black?
> Have you been oppressed?
> Then STFU.
> Just another little white SJW trying to do some good.
> Why are you still a gun owner?


Wez is correct. The republicans’ failure to embrace civil rights led all the blacks to become Dems and the dems’ willingness to embrace civil rights led all the Southern Dems to go Republican. Pretty basic stuff.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wez is correct. The republicans’ failure to embrace civil rights led all the blacks to become Dems and the dems’ willingness to embrace civil rights led all the Southern Dems to go Republican. Pretty basic stuff.


You are responding to a complete idiot, an anti-American who derides life long Republicans and American military heroes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are responding to a complete idiot, an anti-American who derides life long Republicans and American military heroes.


Which one are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which one are you?


Try keeping up for once you fucking moron.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Try keeping up for once you fucking moron.


Just get your ass home and make dinner for your husband.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Does Jones scare you? Certainly seems that way.


Yes, Im scared shitless.
Does it show?
Can you send a message through the commie pipeline for him to have mercy on me?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Van did the Palin/Coulter thing and cashed in. Big media star; tv, books, tours, etc. $$$


Joe Biden was talking about Barry Obama, but he could have been talking about Van....
"I mean, you got a mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy," Biden said. "I mean, that's a storybook, man."
Uncle Joe is priceless....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are responding to a complete idiot, an anti-American who derides life long Republicans and American military heroes.


So he's responding to you? Brilliant!


----------



## xav10 (Mar 23, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Joe Biden was talking about Barry Obama, but he could have been talking about Van....
> "I mean, you got a mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy," Biden said. "I mean, that's a storybook, man."
> Uncle Joe is priceless....


Yes, he is priceless. I think there are more than two of them. Now that you know, go tell Uncle Joe.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yes, he is priceless. I think there are more than two of them. Now that you know, go tell Uncle Joe.


Have at it counselor...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2018)

Wez said:


> Luckily the GOP found a home for all these idiot racists after the signing of the Civil Rights Act.


Wallace was never a Republican, Duke claimed to be a Republican but everyone knew he was a Democrat at heart...
Grand PooPa Robert Byrd claimed to have changed, but anyone with a functioning brain knows he didn't. 
Byrd voted no on the Civil Rights Act...


----------



## Wez (Mar 24, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Grand PooPa Robert Byrd claimed to have changed, but anyone with a functioning brain knows he didn't.


Source?  You will make up lies just to argue.

_"For the 2003–2004 session, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP)[68] rated Byrd's voting record as being 100% in line with the N.A.A.C.P.'s position on the thirty-three Senate bills they evaluated. Sixteen other senators received that rating. In June 2005, Byrd proposed an additional $10,000,000 in federal funding for the Martin Luther King Jr. National Memorial in Washington, D.C., remarking that, "With the passage of time, we have come to learn that his Dreamwas the American Dream, and few ever expressed it more eloquently."[69] Upon news of his death, the NAACP released a statement praising Byrd, saying that he "became a champion for civil rights and liberties" and "came to consistently support the NAACP civil rights agenda".[70]"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Byrd#Race_


----------



## Wez (Mar 24, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wez is correct. The republicans’ failure to embrace civil rights led all the blacks to become Dems and the dems’ willingness to embrace civil rights led all the Southern Dems to go Republican. Pretty basic stuff.


It's a simple fact that is ignored by partisan hacks everywhere, especially here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's a simple fact that is ignored by partisan hacks everywhere, especially here.


Andrew Cuomo to Black Churchgoers: Catholics, Jews Don’t Have Your ‘Rhythm’


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1995340447225666


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1995340447225666


She's hot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2018)

In August of 2017, hundreds of people rallied in Charlottesville to protest the city’s decision to remove a statue of Robert E. Lee from Emancipation Park. Because of this, attention has been drawn to the national debate over whether monuments to Confederate generals should be removed from public spaces. On one side of the debate are people of color, minorities, and liberals, who claim that the statues need to be taken down. On the other side of the debate are white supremacists, conservatives and Neo-Nazis (nice company to be associated with, eh?). Although the latter fights fiercely for their own opinion to be heard and their own advice to be followed, these statues need to be taken down because of the causes they symbolize: those causes being historical racism and, much more prominently today, white nationalism.

First, the issue of racism in history. According to an article by The Choices Program, “[many people] assert that the monuments glorify a racist and vile period of U.S. history by honoring those who fought a war for slavery” (choices). That part of U.S. history has been a stain on the record since before it was even abolished, and the fact that people are still in that mindset today is, frankly, astounding. But this is not just about the Civil War. In the same article, it is stated that “most Confederate monuments were built decades after the Civil War...during this time, local governments across the South were responding to a rise in African-American political power by passing laws that legalized segregation, excluded African Americans from voting, and allowed lynching to reach its peak” (choices). New Orleans Mayor Mitch Landrieu also makes commentary on this time period in history in the address he made on May 19th, 2017, where he describes the Robert E. Lee, Jefferson Davis, and P.G.T. Beauregard statues as being associated with The Cult of the Lost Cause, which “had one goal--through monuments and through other means--to rewrite history to hide the truth, which is that the Confederacy was on the wrong side of humanity...” He goes on to say that the monuments “purposefully celebrate a fictional, sanitized Confederacy; ignoring the death, ignoring the enslavement, and the terror that it actually stood for” (Landrieu). These statues not only carry the faces of men who fought for the enslavement and torture of people of color, but the weight of the hatred that led them to be erected in the first place.

Second and much more prominently is the idea of nationalism and white supremacy. As seen in the rallies in Charlottesville, the ideals commonly seen in Nazi Germany in the late 1930s and early 1940s have been transferred to modern American citizens; and it is not just their ideals, but their symbols. The waving of swastika flags and signs makes their point abundantly clear--these people are fighting for the destruction of non-white, Jewish, and Muslim people. As Michael Bornstein, a Polish Holocaust survivor, reflected, “Looking at swastikas, neo-Nazis, hatred of Jews--and not just Jews, but African-Americans and Mexicans and Muslims--it’s really troubling.... To see this prejudice is still here is very troubling” (Bornstein). Bornstein is right--seeing such contempt for people who are not Caucasian or “American” should be disturbing. The fact that these Confederate monuments and flags have come to be a symbol of white supremacy is wrong, and just gives more reason to removing them from the public places of society. Moreover, the fact that people who were peacefully counter-protesting near the white nationalists were injured, one killed, by one of those aforementioned white nationalists is even more disturbing. The Washington Post’s report on this tragic moment included the quote of Maurice Jones, city manager of Charlottesville: “Hate came to our town today in a way that we had feared but we had never really let ourselves imagine would” (The Washington Post). The prospect that it has been sixty-four years since segregation ended and the Klu Klux Klan is still at large and has not faced consequences for their actions is astounding, but even more astounding is the fact that it has been three quarters of a century since World War II ended and people are still waving swastikas. The fact that these symbols and ideals are as old as they are and still being used shows how flawed the U.S. system is and how the government does not truly view hatred as a crime, despite there being laws against it now. The idea of white supremacy is not only old, but despicable, and needs to be rectified before more people are killed because of it.

Those who say the monuments should remain present many arguments with some valid backings. Many people argue that cities must keep their monuments because if the statues are removed, the government will be erasing history, but the government already does that--all governments do, in fact. That is what’s called national history, which is the history that a state or government will sanction to have taught. This is the history that is written in textbooks, put in movies, celebrated with parades, and commemorated with monuments. As they say, “history is written by the winners”, and in this case, the winners are still white men who want to cut out the uglier parts of American history. For example, in 2015, a fifteen-year-old boy called out a Texan textbook where “it read that the Atlantic slave trade brought ‘millions of workers from Africa to the southern United States to work on agricultural plantations’”(npr), thus erasing the horrors of slavery from the minds of middle-school and high-school children by describing the slaves as “workers”. Furthermore, in the address given by Mayor Landrieu, he states that “there are no slave ship monuments, no prominent markers on public land to remember the lynchings or the slave blocks... So for those self-appointed defenders of history and the monuments, they are eerily silent on what amounts to his historical malfeasance, a lie by omission” (Landrieu). In other words, do not accuse those removing the monuments of erasing history when the histories of countless other cultures are being hidden and forgotten. Besides, the removal of the statues does not automatically mean the erasure of the history of the Civil War. The statues can easily be moved to museums, cemeteries, and battlefields to commemorate the history that was made and the people who fought and died for a cause, without lifting up their cause in an honorable way or praising those people for what they fought for.

People also argue for the monuments and flags to remain because they resemble a “legacy”, according to Ben Jones in the New York Times. He says, “[the Confederate flag] is a symbol of family members who fought for what they thought was right in their time” (New York Times). Unfortunately, with those monuments and symbols comes the negative connotation of not only the entire Civil War--complete with treason and slavery--but the current usage of those symbols by white supremacists and other such racists. These people cling to legacies and lineages, family histories which they long to honor, but honoring those ancestors by extension honors the treason that side committed, the racism it bred, and the racists who now wave that flag demanding the segregation and murder of people of color and other minorities.


While many people fight for the Confederate symbols, the fact of the matter is that these monuments and flags they want to keep now hold all the negative connotations behind racism and white supremacy. While they might once have held a semblance of solemn reverence behind them in remembrance of those who died fighting for what they thought was the right thing, they now bear the weight of the nationalists who put them up beside swastikas and backed them with chants of “white lives matter” and “you will not replace us”. It is unfair to those being attacked with these symbols and threats and oppression to want to keep fighting for them. Although it is unfortunate that these historical figures and once-honorable flags have been tainted, there is a time and a place for people to keep trying to force positive images onto something presently seen as so ugly. Maybe someday these flags can be displayed with reverence and gravity, but until then, it is best to at least remove them from the places where people would have to see them every day, without choice.

http://www.teenink.com/opinion/social_issues_civics/article/978542/Why-Confederate-Statues-Need-to-Go/


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Wez said:


> Source?  You will make up lies just to argue.
> 
> _"For the 2003–2004 session, the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP)[68] rated Byrd's voting record as being 100% in line with the N.A.A.C.P.'s position on the thirty-three Senate bills they evaluated. Sixteen other senators received that rating. In June 2005, Byrd proposed an additional $10,000,000 in federal funding for the Martin Luther King Jr. National Memorial in Washington, D.C., remarking that, "With the passage of time, we have come to learn that his Dreamwas the American Dream, and few ever expressed it more eloquently."[69] Upon news of his death, the NAACP released a statement praising Byrd, saying that he "became a champion for civil rights and liberties" and "came to consistently support the NAACP civil rights agenda".[70]"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Byrd#Race_




*There ya go.....absolute PROOF that the Democrats support the KKK and Racism. Even the *
*NAACP under Democratic stewardship supported the Terrorist arm of the Democratic Party !*
*Just as I stated about the Charlottesville Riots all designed and performed by Democrats...*
*Gee.....who was/is the Vice Mayor of Charlottesville.....Wes Bellamy.....*

*Your post shows how stupid you are Wez....and you deserve every bit of the insults you get.*
*Man are you uneducated......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In August of 2017, hundreds of people rallied in Charlottesville to protest the city’s decision to remove a statue of Robert E. Lee from Emancipation Park. Because of this, attention has been drawn to the national debate over whether monuments to Confederate generals should be removed from public spaces. On one side of the debate are people of color, minorities, and liberals, who claim that the statues need to be taken down. On the other side of the debate are white supremacists, conservatives and Neo-Nazis (nice company to be associated with, eh?). Although the latter fights fiercely for their own opinion to be heard and their own advice to be followed, these statues need to be taken down because of the causes they symbolize: those causes being historical racism and, much more prominently today, white nationalism.
> 
> First, the issue of racism in history. According to an article by The Choices Program, “[many people] assert that the monuments glorify a racist and vile period of U.S. history by honoring those who fought a war for slavery” (choices). That part of U.S. history has been a stain on the record since before it was even abolished, and the fact that people are still in that mindset today is, frankly, astounding. But this is not just about the Civil War. In the same article, it is stated that “most Confederate monuments were built decades after the Civil War...during this time, local governments across the South were responding to a rise in African-American political power by passing laws that legalized segregation, excluded African Americans from voting, and allowed lynching to reach its peak” (choices). New Orleans Mayor Mitch Landrieu also makes commentary on this time period in history in the address he made on May 19th, 2017, where he describes the Robert E. Lee, Jefferson Davis, and P.G.T. Beauregard statues as being associated with The Cult of the Lost Cause, which “had one goal--through monuments and through other means--to rewrite history to hide the truth, which is that the Confederacy was on the wrong side of humanity...” He goes on to say that the monuments “purposefully celebrate a fictional, sanitized Confederacy; ignoring the death, ignoring the enslavement, and the terror that it actually stood for” (Landrieu). These statues not only carry the faces of men who fought for the enslavement and torture of people of color, but the weight of the hatred that led them to be erected in the first place.
> 
> ...



*You deserve the comment just the same .....Dumbass..*

*There ya go.....absolute PROOF that the Democrats support the KKK and Racism. Even the *
*NAACP under Democratic stewardship supported the Terrorist arm of the Democratic Party !*
*Just as I stated about the Charlottesville Riots all designed and performed by Democrats...*
*Gee.....who was/is the Vice Mayor of Charlottesville.....Wes Bellamy.....Oh and he has Full*
*Backing from the NAACP....never mind just look the other way.*

*Your post shows how stupid you are Rat....and you deserve every bit of the insults you get.*
*Man are you uneducated just as Wez......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's a simple fact that is ignored by partisan hacks everywhere, especially here.


And you probably believe white men can't jump...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 27, 2018)

This thread is called Confederate Statues. I had a lady arguing in favor of keeping them because "it's our history" the other day. So I asked her, she seemed Persian and this is West L.A., "are you Jewish?" She said "yes." So I said, "ok, Hitler and Rommel and Goebbels were a very significant part of German history, right? And how would you feel if you were in Germany and saw those statues in parks in Munich, etc.?" She changed her mind.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> This thread is called Confederate Statues. I had a lady arguing in favor of keeping them because "it's our history" the other day. So I asked her, she seemed Persian and this is West L.A., "are you Jewish?" She said "yes." So I said, "ok, Hitler and Rommel and Goebbels were a very significant part of German history, right? And how would you feel if you were in Germany and saw those statues in parks in Munich, etc.?" She changed her mind.


Our country is better than Germany.
We reunified as one and embraced one another as one.
Its part of our history, and Im not afraid of it.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Our country is better than Germany.
> We reunified as one and embraced one another as one.
> Its part of our history, and Im not afraid of it.


Fairy tales die hard, especially among the more gullible.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Fairy tales die hard, especially among the more gullible.


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take your word for it.


Just trying to help, since you demonstrate it here on a regular basis.

Did you read the 15 points?  Did you see yourself in there?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Our country is better than Germany.
> We reunified as one and embraced one another as one.
> Its part of our history, and Im not afraid of it.


You clearly haven’t been to Germany lately.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You clearly haven’t been to Germany lately.


I'll take USA and you can have Germany.
Who wins?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take USA and you can have Germany.
> Who wins?


In what area?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> In what area?


Kick'n ass and tak'n names.
Didnt we win a couple world matches against the Krauts?

They win at soccer and getting over run by Muslim hordes.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Kick'n ass and tak'n names.
> Didnt we have win a couple world matches against the Krauts?
> 
> They win at soccer and getting over run by Muslim hordes.


Tell us more about the Muslim hordes, Mr 15-pointer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Tell us more about the Muslim hordes, Mr 15-pointer.


What do you want to know?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Tell us more about the Muslim hordes, Mr 15-pointer.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=11&ved=0ahUKEwjJrfWTnI3aAhUjwlQKHZ65AGgQuAIIfTAK&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7y2LRcf4kc&usg=AOvVaw1tkLGHtSQuj1uiByQe982p


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=11&ved=0ahUKEwjJrfWTnI3aAhUjwlQKHZ65AGgQuAIIfTAK&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7y2LRcf4kc&usg=AOvVaw1tkLGHtSQuj1uiByQe982p


Oh, look - Mr HS Dropout pretending to teach us history.

Did you read the 15 points yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Tell us more about the Muslim hordes, Mr 15-pointer.


https://www.google.com/search?q=muslim+hordes+invading+europe&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=eNNk1a0oz0h_ZM%3A%2CYRbuY59gHzgOLM%2C_&usg=__9etruaTzmGzCWiTr6hHx9l8dSqA=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjJrfWTnI3aAhUjwlQKHZ65AGgQ9QEILTAB#imgrc=eNNk1a0oz0h_ZM:

I just googled Muslim hordes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=13&ved=0ahUKEwjJrfWTnI3aAhUjwlQKHZ65AGgQFgiIATAM&url=http://www.thelatinlibrary.com/imperialism/notes/islamchron.html&usg=AOvVaw34W_eqMxQuCIyoHWU1GgbZ


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=muslim+hordes+invading+europe&tbm=isch&source=iu&ictx=1&fir=eNNk1a0oz0h_ZM%3A%2CYRbuY59gHzgOLM%2C_&usg=__9etruaTzmGzCWiTr6hHx9l8dSqA=&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjJrfWTnI3aAhUjwlQKHZ65AGgQ9QEILTAB#imgrc=eNNk1a0oz0h_ZM:
> 
> I just googled Muslim hordes.


Do you have any results not from wingnuts?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you have any results not from wingnuts?


You're always my #1 wingnut result.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're always my #1 wingnut result.


You could have just admitted you were demonstrating one of the 15 points - gullibility.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Just trying to help, since you demonstrate it here on a regular basis.
> 
> Did you read the 15 points?  Did you see yourself in there?


*There you go again.....Slingin Shit like the primates you represent so well.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> You could have just admitted you were demonstrating one of the 15 points - gullibility.


One of 15?
That ain't nothin' professor.
You've demonstrated dementia, arrogance, narcissism, cognitive impairment, pomposity, & smugness on a regular basis Magoo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Oh, look - Mr HS Dropout pretending to teach us history.
> 
> Did you read the 15 points yet?


What an old angry piece of shit you've become.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> One of 15?
> That ain't nothin' professor.
> You've demonstrated dementia, arrogance, narcissism, cognitive impairment, pomposity, & smugness on a regular basis Magoo.


Lies and insults rolled together.  

Please continue.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What an old angry piece of shit you've become.


Actually, I find this whole thing kind of amusing.


----------



## Wez (Mar 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> What an old angry piece of shit you've become.


I guess that's better then always having been a old angry piece of shit like you.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Kick'n ass and tak'n names.
> Didnt we win a couple world matches against the Krauts?
> 
> They win at soccer and getting over run by Muslim hordes.


Go to Munich, Berlin, Düsseldorf, Frankfurt. Things are working pretty well over there. In any event, the point is they got no business having Hitler or Rommel statues if Jews are around and we got no business having statues of Jefferson Davis or Robert E. Lee if black people are around. They are not equivalent, but still...you can’t honor fighters for slavery.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you have any results not from wingnuts?


No shit. Go to Amsterdam and see the families and the parks and the schools. It rules. Those Google results are totally cuckoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Go to Munich, Berlin, Düsseldorf, Frankfurt. Things are working pretty well over there. In any event, the point is they got no business having Hitler or Rommel statues if Jews are around and we got no business having statues of Jefferson Davis or Robert E. Lee if black people are around. They are not equivalent, but still...you can’t honor fighters for slavery.


I disagree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No shit. Go to Amsterdam and see the families and the parks and the schools. It rules. Those Google results are totally cuckoo.


Why are you still here?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Actually, I find this whole thing kind of amusing.


Being a condescending prick seems to come naturally for you, so Im not surprised.
You just need to be sure when you do it, you're always right.
That's where you slip up.
The best condescending pricks know this.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No shit. Go to Amsterdam and see the families and the parks and the schools. It rules. Those Google results are totally cuckoo.


They live by an "alternative" set of facts . . . ones that back their desire for a daddy figure, an authoritarian in their lives.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Being a condescending prick seems to come naturally for you, so Im not surprised.
> You just need to be sure when you do it, you're always right.
> That's where you slip up.
> The best condescending pricks know this.


There's your insecurity once again . . . if you held everyone in here to the same standards it might not stand out so badly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your insecurity once again . . . if you held everyone in here to the same standards it might not stand out so badly.


I give credit where credit is due.
When you rise to the level of chief condescending prick, I will acknowledge it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why are you still here?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I give credit where credit is due.
> When you rise to the level of chief condescending prick, I will acknowledge it.


No, you bend over backwards to be as disingenuous as you can to some, then bend over forward for the others.


----------



## nononono (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You clearly haven’t been to Germany lately.


*You mean Angela's " Muslim " Germany which is 40 % comprised now of 30 year old " Youth " immigrants...*
*Who are sucking the life out of the country like they are presently doing to Sweden....Sweden is lost unless*
*they have a serious Civil War and drive the immigrants OUT of Sweden. So to will be Germany unless they*
*take action NOW to remove the leeches on their financial generosity....*





xav10 said:


> In what area?


*A whole lot.....and when America gets serious about Soccer again then we will*
*stomp them at that too.........*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I disagree.


To elaborate, they were traitors who fought against  the USA in a war, seeking to maintain slave labor and, losing the right to do so, declared their “independence.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> To elaborate, they were traitors who fought against  the USA in a war, seeking to maintain slave labor and, losing the right to do so, declared their “independence.”


Ricky thinks there were fine people, on both sides and that there was equal shame as well.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2018)

espola said:


> Lies and insults rolled together.
> 
> Please continue.


Insults you bet...you get what you deserve...
Lies, you can only wish...Coo coo ca choo


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Go to Munich, Berlin, Düsseldorf, Frankfurt. Things are working pretty well over there. In any event, the point is they got no business having Hitler or Rommel statues if Jews are around and we got no business having statues of Jefferson Davis or Robert E. Lee if black people are around. They are not equivalent, but still...you can’t honor fighters for slavery.


Like our founding fathers....


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 27, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No shit. Go to Amsterdam and see the families and the parks and the schools. It rules. Those Google results are totally cuckoo.


Please expand on that. I have an aunt and three cousins that call Amsterdam home.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 27, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Please expand on that. I have an aunt and three cousins that call Amsterdam home.


I’m no expert so they would know more than I. We spent 5 days there last summer, including time with friends in a “regular” neighborhood. A delightful and thriving city. So when I click links full of fear and crime scenes, I respond. The same right-wingers say you can’t go into certain neighborhoods in LA.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Like our founding fathers....


That’s partly what I meant. They were slave-owners. The Nazis were genocidal. We didn’t get genocidal until after the Civil War...”manifest destiny.”


----------



## xav10 (Mar 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why are you still here?


You’re the angry one about this place...so why are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m no expert so they would know more than I. We spent 5 days there last summer, including time with friends in a “regular” neighborhood. A delightful and thriving city. So when I click links full of fear and crime scenes, I respond. The same right-wingers say you can’t go into certain neighborhoods in LA.


Right-wingers are afraid to enter all kinds of places and if they have to they keep their opinions to themselves and ditch the MAGA gear.


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

What deplorable racist pieces of shit the right has become.

https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/03/28/597523854/senate-candidate-joe-arpaio-vows-to-keep-pushing-birtherism

*Senate Candidate Joe Arpaio Vows To Keep Pushing Birtherism*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> What deplorable racist pieces of shit the right has become.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/03/28/597523854/senate-candidate-joe-arpaio-vows-to-keep-pushing-birtherism
> 
> *Senate Candidate Joe Arpaio Vows To Keep Pushing Birtherism*


Good morning my sweet little bitch.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> What deplorable racist pieces of shit the right has become.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/03/28/597523854/senate-candidate-joe-arpaio-vows-to-keep-pushing-birtherism
> 
> *Senate Candidate Joe Arpaio Vows To Keep Pushing Birtherism*


Yawn


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you bend over backwards to be as disingenuous as you can to some, then bend over forward for the others.


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaa...............
This from one of, if not the most two faced, doubled standard, hypocritical, projecting pin headed moron to ever post anything in the kitchen.

Thanks for the AM laugh duck....please continue removing all doubt....good lord.


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good morning my sweet little bitch.


Up early uh RPS, ready to keep making America shitty today?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


Slow lefty news day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m no expert so they would know more than I. We spent 5 days there last summer, including time with friends in a “regular” neighborhood. A delightful and thriving city. So when I click links full of fear and crime scenes, I respond. The same right-wingers say you can’t go into certain neighborhoods in LA.


Counselor you are being a bit vague 
Please list the "right wingers" & the "certain neighborhoods in LA you speak of.
Thanks X, you're the best....


----------



## xav10 (Mar 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Counselor you are being a bit vague
> Please list the "right wingers" & the "certain neighborhoods in LA you speak of.
> Thanks X, you're the best....


You know those answers. I’m not going to implicate the specific people or the insulted neighborhoods the chicken shits are afraid to visit. Suffice to say that this fear of “others” is increasing and it’s a worldwide phenomenon among older white folk...it’s pretty much the opposite among the young, however.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You know those answers. I’m not going to implicate the specific people or the insulted neighborhoods the chicken shits are afraid to visit.


You don't know because you have not been.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> What deplorable racist pieces of shit the right has become.
> 
> https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/03/28/597523854/senate-candidate-joe-arpaio-vows-to-keep-pushing-birtherism
> 
> *Senate Candidate Joe Arpaio Vows To Keep Pushing Birtherism*


"100% proof" - must have gone to school with Izzy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> "100% proof" - must have gone to school with Izzy.


NPR, HUH?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I’m no expert so they would know more than I. We spent 5 days there last summer, including time with friends in a “regular” neighborhood. A delightful and thriving city. So when I click links full of fear and crime scenes, I respond. The same right-wingers say you can’t go into certain neighborhoods in LA.


Amsterdam is a big city and like any big city there are areas that you probably dont want to be in. The city has changed a lot over the past 30 years and definitely not for the better.

And don't get me stared on Den Haag...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> No shit. Go to Amsterdam and see the families and the parks and the schools. It rules. Those Google results are totally cuckoo.


There is a blog that I occasionally follow about the Netherlands... in the city that you visited, Amsterdam, there are areas that Western Women are discouraged from going to alone. Not exactly a no go zone but getting close to it. Similar situation in Den Haag, that's were my Grandparents lived. 

Funny, the Dutch pride themselves as being the most tolerant liberal people in the world. But for some reason when it comes to Muslims their tolerance ends. Maybe they are seeing first hand whats happening to their little country...


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> There is a blog that I occasionally follow about the Netherlands... in the city that you visited, Amsterdam, there are areas that Western Women are discouraged from going to alone. Not exactly a no go zone but getting close to it. Similar situation in Den Haag, that's were my Grandparents lived.
> 
> Funny, the Dutch pride themselves as being the most tolerant liberal people in the world. But for some reason when it comes to Muslims their tolerance ends. Maybe they are seeing first hand whats happening to their little country...


What blog?


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> What blog?


How much you want to bet he doesn't link it?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> What blog?


It's on Reddit. Easy enough to find but Ill post a link.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> How much you want to bet he doesn't link it?


What do you want to bet Sunshine?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> How much you want to bet he doesn't link it?


He learned that from Magoo...


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> What do you want to bet Sunshine?


You could have just proved me wrong and linked it...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You know those answers. I’m not going to implicate the specific people or the insulted neighborhoods the chicken shits are afraid to visit. Suffice to say that this fear of “others” is increasing and it’s a worldwide phenomenon among older white folk...it’s pretty much the opposite among the young, however.


Can you prove that "fear of 'other'" is increasing?
Perhaps it nothing more than old and wise & young and dumb.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> You could have just proved me wrong and linked it...


I had the same conversation with Magoo.....


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> You could have just proved me wrong and linked it...


Why? You're the one who posted "wanna bet". So I will take you up on it. 

What are you betting?


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I had the same conversation with Magoo.....


No, you didn't.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Why? You're the one who posted "wanna bet". So I will take you up on it.
> 
> What are you betting?


Why haven't you posted it yet?  Looks like you are evading.


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> Why haven't you posted it yet?  Looks like you are evading.


Lol, because he's nothing but a lying little bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, because he's nothing but a lying little bitch.


My little sweet bitch is pussin out, again. It seems you are making a habit out of back tracking.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Why? You're the one who posted "wanna bet". So I will take you up on it.
> 
> What are you betting?


That possible wager was addressed to me.  I don't know of any reason to doubt that you will post the link today, so I don't want to take advantage of him by unfairly betting a sure thing.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My little sweet bitch is pussin out, again. It seems you are making a habit out of back tracking.


You're being pretty harsh on MS - the day is still young.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> That possible wager was addressed to me.  I don't know of any reason to doubt that you will post the link today, so I don't want to take advantage of him by unfairly betting a sure thing.


The wager is with Wez... but since he directed the wager originally to you I will split my winnings with you. That's if he doesn't chicken out.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Lol, because he's nothing but a lying little bitch.


Jealousy becomes you Wez. It brings out your true nature.

Go back to doing what you do best...


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Jealousy becomes you Wez. It brings out your true nature.
> 
> Go back to doing what you do best...


We're still waiting for your anti-Muslim Dutch blog link....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They live by an "alternative" set of facts . . . ones that back their desire for a daddy figure, an authoritarian in their lives.


Why are you paternalist trying to pass off your paternalism?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's your insecurity once again . . . if you held everyone in here to the same standards it might not stand out so badly.


Hillary must have really stood out to lose to this stand out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, you bend over backwards to be as disingenuous as you can to some, then bend over forward for the others.


QTCB


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> We're still waiting for your anti-Muslim Dutch blog link....


Still waiting to see what you want to lose..errr bet.

C'mon Alice, step up for once.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> You're being pretty harsh on MS - the day is still young.


I only have one sweet little bitch and she knows who she is.


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Still waiting to see what you want to lose..errr bet.
> 
> C'mon Alice, step up for once.


So nothing, as usual...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> So nothing, as usual...


Reich-wing nutters have nothing but what they are given.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> So nothing, as usual...


So Alice. Not only are you the forum hypocrite but now you are the official forum weasel as well. Good job!


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So Alice. Not only are you the forum hypocrite but now you are the official forum weasel as well. Good job!


Still no link uh?  espola, pay me...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Still no link uh?  espola, pay me...


Gee Alice.. your one chance to step up and show the forum that you're not the douche that we believe you to be and all you do is double down.

But I guess I should expect that from you. You know, since you look down on all us common folk from your newly remodeled home and new gym...


----------



## Wez (Mar 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> Gee Alice.. your one chance to step up and show the forum that you're not the douche that we believe you to be and all you do is double down.
> 
> But I guess I should expect that from you. You know, since you look down on all us common folk from your newly remodeled home and new gym...


I mostly look down on you from a honey pot...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Still no link uh?  espola, pay me...


Hey Sunshine... in order for E to pay up there actually needed to be a wager. 

#clueless


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> I mostly look down on you from a honey pot...


Weak post must be your new normal..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reich-wing nutters have nothing but what they are given.


Who told you that ya dick wad?


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Still no link uh?  espola, pay me...


My son just sent me an e-ticket for Padres Opening Day tomorrow, which looks to be nearly a sellout already - only scattered seats left.  I think I'll wear my Opening Day 2017 t-shirt.

And no, you can't have it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> Still no link uh?  espola, pay me...


Magoo won't cite his source and he won't pay either.


----------



## espola (Mar 28, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> So Alice. Not only are you the forum hypocrite but now you are the official forum weasel as well. Good job!


IKYABWAI?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2018)

espola said:


> IKYABWAI?


Nice try. Wez is his own type of special. 
YKWIM?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Reich-wing nutters have nothing but what they are given.


We can't all be Nobel caliber writers like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> I mostly look down on you from a honey pot...


We know about you and your Honey Pot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Wez said:


> I mostly look down on you from a honey pot...


Blue water-innertube neck.
I paint pictures.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 28, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Blue water-innertube neck.
> I paint pictures.


...btw wiz bag, I  always picture you looking up, out of the blue water, with your inner tube neck keeping you afloat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We can't all be Nobel caliber writers like you.


Yet another swing and a miss by the Diz.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 28, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yet another swing and a miss by the Diz.


See.  Brilliant.  Bitter yet brilliant.


----------



## Wez (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> ...btw wiz bag, I  always picture you looking up, out of the blue water, with your inner tube neck keeping you afloat.


What ever gets you off turd herder...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Wez said:


> What ever gets you off turd herder...


Bizarre where some people's minds go.


----------



## Wez (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bizarre where some people's minds go.


It's the shit wranglers passive aggressive tough talk...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's the shit wranglers passive aggressive tough talk...


He and his little classmates are afraid . . . afraid of just about everything, even children with opinions.


----------



## espola (Mar 29, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's the shit wranglers passive aggressive tough talk...


He has been showing his fears very clearly lately.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bizarre where some people's minds go.


Your boyfreind was they guy who said he "looks down" from his "honeypot".
I just pointed out that when he's in the blue water, he's looking up at his customers.
Thats where an inner tube neck must come in handy.


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Wez said:


> Up early uh RPS, ready to keep making America shitty today?



*Now Now " Blue " Porta Potty....*

*




*

*Who says Wez doesn't have an " Army "......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Wez said:


> I mostly look down on you from a honey pot...










*You do frequent quite a few............*


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> IKYABWAI?









*One of Wez's Soldiers .........*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

espola said:


> He has been showing his fears very clearly lately.


Magoooooo...................................


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your boyfreind was they guy who said he "looks down" from his "honeypot".
> I just pointed out that when he's in the blue water, he's looking up at his customers.
> Thats where an inner tube neck must come in handy.


Again, bizarre where some people's minds go  . . . and yes I mean yours. You are the one drawing the pictures.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, bizarre where some people's minds go  . . . and yes I mean yours. You are the one drawing the pictures.


Honeypot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Honeypot.


What on God's green earth does that even mean? . . . wait, with you sick fucks maybe I don't want to know.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What on God's green earth does that even mean? . . . wait, with you sick fucks maybe I don't want to know.


Ask your boyfriend wez.
he's the guy who said thats where he "looks down" from.

clue: "blue house".


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What on God's green earth does that even mean? . . . wait, with you sick fucks maybe I don't want to know.



*Awwww Honey...Oh Gato...you know what a " Honeypot is....*

*You've sweat hard in one many a time....*



*




*

*Go on " Gato " take yur pick, Wez keeps rooms open 24/7.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ask your boyfriend wez.
> he's the guy who said thats where he "looks down" from.


I don't think I want to know what you and your LA friends think is funny.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't think I want to know what you and your LA friends think is funny.


You honestly dont know what a "honeypot " is?
How long have you been in construction?


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You honestly dont know what a "honeypot " is?
> How long have you been in construction?



*One Rod Bustin Gato has been exposed......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't think I want to know what you and your LA friends think is funny.



*Pooow wittle Gato.....*

*




*

*Bebé gato tiene caca en pantalones cortos*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 29, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't think I want to know what you and your LA friends think is funny.


Your doppleganger brought it up ass wipe....ask lambcops.
Hint: it's where you and he meet at soccer games.


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What on God's green earth does that even mean?


It's another, slightly funny name for an outhouse.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You honestly dont know what a "honeypot " is?
> How long have you been in construction?


I don't spend time in the shitter. Is that a big city LA term?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's another, slightly funny name for an outhouse.


It's called a shitter . . . and I obviously don't spend as much time thinking about it as some of these others.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 9, 2018)

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2017/september/legacy-lynching-america-christians-repentance.html


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's called a shitter . . . and I obviously don't spend as much time thinking about it as some of these others.


I have an outstanding offer to nutters to hate fuck in a Surf Cup honeypot, they like to try and paint me a deviant because they secretly want to take me up on it...


----------



## Wez (Apr 9, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2017/september/legacy-lynching-america-christians-repentance.html


Good story!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Funny t brings this up again for relitigation . . . his way of telling them he's still with 'em?


----------

